# Italian Food



## initaly

Is the food in Italy anything like the so-called "Italian food" in the United States? What are the similarities and differences?


----------



## mazco

Its a dam sight better in Italy. The "Italian" food you get in the USA is localised to American tastes i.e. deep pan pizza, stuff crust, etc. It is also served properly cooked and well prepared.


----------



## SGIARC

I am (and have been for about 25 years), in the restaurant and culinary fields in the USA. With very few exceptions, the food in the US is almost always tweaked or localised to meet the tastes and expectations of a less sophisticated palate (at least in terms of true Italian food). My line of business has led me to sit and design some signature menus for small Italian restaurants and pizzerias. In each and every case we make the establishments more unique than local competition by returning to our roots in Italy and replicating some amazining dishes. In my honest opinion, the agricultural products in Italy are much more robust in terms of flavor and abundance. In fact, there are some items which aren't even available in the US due to the climate and production environments. If you want to sample a true revelation in flavors (with simple and healthy dishes), visit the Southern regions of Italy. Visit Puglia. Your palate will love you for it. It has affected mine so much that I am going to be creating a cooking school in the area.


----------



## simo

Hi, yes most of the time food is adapted to local taste, you'll love the food in italy, not so much cream or garlic as you find abroad, food is much tastier so no need for all those extras, much simpler healthier and tastier!!! God I miss it so much!!!! enjoy it 
simona


----------

